

Show HN: DuoQuiz: Android trivia game I've been working on after work - versuslabs

I&#x27;ve spent the past 4-5 months working on this Android trivia game in my spare time. Would love some feedback, thanks!<p>Google Play link:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.versuslabs.duoquiz
======
Phr34Ck
may I ask why? It looks like an attempt to clone QuizUp that went wrong
(sorry). Was it a personal challenge?

~~~
versuslabs
Hi! One of my first real apps I ever developed for Android (back in 2011) was
an online trivia game very similar to the trivia games you see nowadays
(asynchronous gameplay, 4 options per questions, 5 questions per turn, etc).

When I look back to it, it was very weak at the technical level. I developed
the Android client and the API while learning stuff at the same time. So, 4
years go by, and I decided to have another shot at it. So, in a sense, you're
right, it did start off as a personal challenge to see just how much different
the end product would be, given that I've now been working full time on
Android for the past 4 years.

But other than that, it's actually quite different than QuizUp since this game
is real-time and seems to have steered heavily away from what a normal trivia
game is like. With their latest releases, they've sort of created a sort of
massive social network around the questions/answers genre.

I wanted to make an app that went back to the basics. Something you can use
here and there while killing time..open the app, have fun answering a few
questions, and done.

~~~
Phr34Ck
very cool man. I wish you the best of luck :).

~~~
versuslabs
thanks!

